# The Perfect Cup



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

So we all know aesthetic plays a role in the production of the perfect drink (latte art anyone?) and there is a theory/myth/fact about esters(?) being released if espresso hits a mug with 'corners' (a flat bottom)

I've also discovered Liam Neeson is coming to track me down because I actually really like the Costa cups. I should probably find a new vessel love.

however I'm aware,as with all things coffee, so much is down to personal taste...

so here is the challenge.

im casting you away on a desert island. You can take any beans, equipment, tools etc you like, but you may only take (up to) 3 cups, one for espresso, one for milk based, one for brewed.

What are you going to pack and why? (And don't worry, it's a magic island they won't break!)


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Loveramics espresso cup x 3...I only drink espresso.


----------



## AMCD300 (Feb 11, 2016)

My Illy cappuccino cups (x2) and one of my Bialetti espresso cups. You never know who is going to drop in for a spro... ;-)


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

My choice (currently) :










From right to left:

- 2oz Izzo espresso cup - small, thick walled, I like it...

- 6oz Izzo cappuccino cup - I hate milk based drinks, but my long black works well in this...

- Starbucks branded mug. Ignore the branding, it's a solid mug and an Aeropress fits perfectly.

The above list may well be thrown into disarray come Monday, when 6 x 8.5oz Inkers arrive (in Red) - which I will probably use to replace the 6oz cups above for my long blacks. Oh, and I have some strange belief that by spending an inordinate amount of money on nice new, red Italian cups, the latte art that I dollop into them will magically improve.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Interesting.... I cannot stand those Starbucks mugs, they make me think of cheapo mugs you give to people who might drop them! I do like the new ones though, they are reminiscent of Leeds Creamware, and very pretty.



MrShades said:


> My choice (currently) :


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Interesting you mention dropping them.... The Starbucks mug normally lives in the boot of my car, with my "travel" coffee gear (Aeropress, etc.) and gets thrown around a lot, and hauled into hotels and on flights here and there, so needs to stand some abuse. And, I don't really want to me emotionally attached to something that could easily get broken if dropped in a hotel carpark or similar!

Anyway, can't wait for the Inkers to arrive on Monday (and I keep asking myself, why, when I'm the only person in the family that drinks coffee, have I bought 6 of them.... Ah, to go with the sets of 6 of every other type of cup that I've ever bought I guess! Bonkers...)


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Home, lab and on the go cups. The best one is the one that has coffee in it tho


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Anyone any got any updates to their favourite cup for cappuccino?

I current use costa cups as nice and thick.

Gold LE Gaggia Classic, Rancilio Wand, Rossi RR45 with Motta bits n bobs.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I would take these three - large cup for latte/tea, medium for flat whites and double walled stainless steel one for espresso, assuming the unbreakable magic trick might weaken over decades


----------



## craigsalisbury (Dec 8, 2017)

Stanic said:


> I would take these three - large cup for latte/tea, medium for flat whites and double walled stainless steel one for espresso, assuming the unbreakable magic trick might weaken over decades
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are they in ml volume?


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

craigsalisbury said:


> What are they in ml volume?


300 - 150 - 55 ml


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Id take a notneutral 3oz and 6oz cup and a notneutral 10oz mug

Mainly due to my lack of imagination


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Walkure espresso cups, double walled with tapered lip, in fire engine red (+matching saucers).


----------



## Sheena_Lance (Jan 24, 2018)

this cup is always perfect for my espresso coffee.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Right to left:

Espresso, Long Black, Occasional milky.

The middle one is my absolute favourite; it retains heat and sits very nicely on the lip (yes, I know that sounds weird but it really does)!


----------

